# 2mg of IV Midazolam



## amym (May 29, 2013)

How would I code 2mg of IV Midazolam?  We typically administer the drug to the patients that are overly anxious prior to the stress test.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jun 3, 2013)

The HCPCS codes is J2250 and that is per 1mg. I don't typically bill drugs (except with Nucs) but my guess would be bill J2250 with 2 units. Other than that, I'm not sure of the 'rules' to bill this code. 

HTH


----------

